# First leg:)



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Brooks got his first leg in Beginner Novice this past weekend, as well as a first place! Hoping to finish out the title in September


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! You must be so proud and excited. Fingers crossed for a September finish.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* to Brooks and you!:whoo: Wishing you a September finish to celebrate too. :clover:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Hoping so. We're also going to attempt Rally at those same trials. I've never done Rally, so we'll see if I can learn how to not get confused by signs by then


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I always am awed by the dedication it takes to do dog sports! Such a bond being created is beyond compare!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks  I think we're going to have a lot of fun  The first time I competed in Obedience, oh so many years ago, was with a Basset, lol. So not quite as much pep there


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that first leg. The first one is always special even if the score isn't so good, but to take the class is so much for the better. As a hint for rally, when you walk through, do the signs with your invisible dog. Then you will remember what you are supposed to do when you go in with your real dog.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I would have been happy to qualify at all, but a first was really nice  Beginner Novice does have signs like rally, but they are all basic heeling exercises. So, being familiar with "regular" obedience, I had an easier time with that, I think


----------

